# A Memory of Light - Midnight releases?



## Sythen (7 Jan 2013)

I know its not a military book, but I've checked google and called a few places (Chapters, Walmart, a few book stores). I've waited over 10 years for the end of this series and would love someone forever if they knew anywhere in Ottawa doing a midnight release of it?


----------

